# FC2F dead as a parrot?



## Lizard (Aug 8, 2003)

I seem to dimly recall that D20M FC2F was to be out in May, with the BBOP following shortly thereafter. Can I assume that there is, in fact, no real hope of seeing any releases in this line during the current universe's lifetime?

If this is true, can you release the OGC as ASCII?


----------



## tensen (Aug 8, 2003)

Please remember that there is not unlimited staff, time or money behind the company.  While I'm probably not the best to answer, since I operate seperately from the folks currently working on that line.  But considering RangeWickett has it in his sig line that he is currently working on it, I imagine you will see it sometime, and that it most definitely is not dead.


----------



## thundershot (Aug 9, 2003)

Ryan said that both it and the big book o' superpowers are still being worked on (hopefully 3.5ed where necessary).

I for one just want them to come out as PRINT books. That would make me VERY happy. 



Chris


----------



## Blacksad (Aug 9, 2003)

thundershot said:
			
		

> *Ryan said that both it and the big book o' superpowers are still being worked on (hopefully 3.5ed where necessary).
> *




I hope that it will be 3.0 compatible (sidebar, or the power which need change in double).


----------



## Morrus (Aug 9, 2003)

It's not dead - it's just stunned!


----------



## garyh (Aug 10, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *It's not dead - it's just stunned! *




Look, if you hadn't of nailed it to its shelf, it'd be pushing up the daisies!



Consider this another avid fan hoping the update does eventually come out.


----------



## Darke (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm waiting for it too.



das Darke


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 10, 2003)

The real problem is a bottleneck of layout ability.  We have the text for FCTF - Revised finished, but we haven't had a chance to re-lay it out.  Since the book is now doubly compatible between Fantasy d20 and Modern d20, it ballooned from 100 pages to about 130, meaning that it's not just a patch, but actually requires a complete re-laying out.  We're considering the pros and cons of just mailing out an rtf file, and hopefully we'll have some news soon.

And, really, FCTF is just resting.  We have a nice fresh banana for it when it wakes up.


----------

